# E90 Montego - few shots after polish and wax



## 320what? (Feb 18, 2007)

Wanted to share here some pics of my Montego E90 after a polish and wax with new 193M rims.


----------



## 12volt (Nov 22, 2009)

Such a beautiful car and nice photography!! Finally someone who understands motion photography in stills.. great job:thumbup:


----------

